# Somewhere special @ Christmas in the Sun



## G2007 (19 Jul 2008)

I'm looking to surprise my wife with a Christmas trip to the Sun for 7-9days.. Would consider an 7-8hour flight.. Dont rate the Canaries, North Africa much.. We have been to Tunisia..not great at all.. Are there any secluded islands off mid east or west Africa which one could recommend?
Any suggestions would be appreciated..


----------



## BOXtheFOX (19 Jul 2008)

Madeira?  I was there last December. Weather was great. Decorations were great. We were able to sit outdoors. An occasional rain shower or two but nothing serious.
www.madeira-seekers.com www.strawberry-world.com 

At the time Aer Lingus had a direct flight which alas is no more.


----------



## rory22 (19 Jul 2008)

Mexico would be my choice, great weather and quality resorts. Loads of options to fly through the UK with Thompson, Thomas Cook, MyTravel etc. I also heard Budget are doing Dominican Rep this winter. Egypt is also good for weather at Christmas.


----------



## Armada (19 Jul 2008)

Dubai maybe...


----------



## shaking (19 Jul 2008)

friends of mine went to Zanzibar recently and rated it very highly


----------



## MsGinger (19 Jul 2008)

Friends of mine went to Zanzibar recently and rated it very low!  I guess everything is subjective!


----------



## denise1234 (19 Jul 2008)

Would 2nd Dubai. Was there at Easter time but friend of mine went for Christmas few yrs ago and said weather was lovely at that time.


----------



## ciars (21 Jul 2008)

Was in Dubai for Christmas (2 yrs ago). I was a bit apprehensive about spending Christmas in a warm climate - and missing out on the quintessential Christmas at home feeling - But have to say it was brilliant. It was a company Christmas trip so there were a few of us for a planned Christmas Dinner so it was all good. 

I'd also recommend the indoor snowboarding/Skiing centre on St. Stephan's day for a hangover cure!


----------



## minion (21 Jul 2008)

shaking said:


> friends of mine went to Zanzibar recently and rated it very highly




One of the worst dumps i have ever been to.
Zanzibar has absolutly nothing going for it.  Kind of a let down after an African trip.

But i would highly reccomend a safari trip to Kenya or Tanzania.  Weather much the same all year round so christmas is as good a time as any.


----------



## SNOWBALL (21 Jul 2008)

would recommend barbados for 7 nights  Tamarind cove hotel or there are cheaper options.


----------



## amgd28 (21 Jul 2008)

You could try Cape Town, although the flight is longer than you suggested. Went there for Christmas a couple of years ago (before kids!) and we loved it.
Food great, everything is very affordable and can scoot up to the winelands, beaches etc.
It's high summer there though and it will be busy but we found it a bit of a buzz to be honest.


----------



## mathepac (21 Jul 2008)

Malta, now in the euro zone, AFAIK or Cyprus.

Sorry you have crossed Gran Canaria off your list as I had a fabulous time in the Palm Beach Hotel, Maspalomas, Gran Canaria one Christmas (half board). Banquets, pressies in the room on the run-up to Christmas (night-lights, plum puddings, mince pies), alternating between formal dining and out-door BBQ / buffet, massive breakfasts / brunches, baskets of fruit left out all over the hotel, beach 50 mtrs away, no rowdies, cabaret / band  each night (if you like that sort of stuff - I don't), on-site spa / massage / beauty centres, pools, tennis courts, archery, boules and so on.

I took my daughter (24) and grandson there late last year and was worried it would be too fuddy-duddy for her but she had a ball.


----------



## pc7 (21 Jul 2008)

Agree with Dubai vote! something else altogether!


----------



## Mr Sparkle (22 Jul 2008)

Mauritius or the Seychelles. Midsummer luxury, not too many hours flight, and no jet lag. The best choice by far.


----------



## thomsk (14 Aug 2008)

Maybe Cape verde ?


----------



## thomsk (14 Aug 2008)

thomsk said:


> Maybe Cape verde ?


  I think they are quite popular at the moment - so you may need to contact thomson directly...


----------



## SkippyOD (14 Aug 2008)

St.Lucia...


----------



## BillK (14 Aug 2008)

Cape Town is great and no jet-lag!


----------

